# My favourite Roux Trainer



## Osric (Jun 29, 2020)

At risk of posting a repeat, because it took me a long time to find this: onionhoney's Roux trainer is the best I have found.






Onionhoney's Roux Trainers


Roux trainer collection for all your cubing needs




onionhoney.github.io





Is there a sticky or an article somewhere with reviews of all the best software?


----------

